# ECNL showcase question.



## Surf Zombie (Dec 11, 2022)

I know game day rosters are 18 players for league games and subbing rules are a player can’t come back in the same half she gets subbed out.

Two questions:

1. Why are the subbing rules different for showcases? At the TN showcase last week girls could go in and out in the same half.

2. Do showcases also only allow 18 for game day roster or is that different as well?

Just curious.


----------



## fanofdl (Dec 11, 2022)

Surf Zombie said:


> I know game day rosters are 18 players for league games and subbing rules are a player can’t come back in the same half she gets subbed out.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


Subbing rules are different in order to help the coaches get players as much exposure to college coaches as possible at these events. Roster is still limited to 18.


----------



## Sike (Dec 13, 2022)

fanofdl said:


> Subbing rules are different in order to help the coaches get players as much exposure to college coaches as possible at these events. Roster is still limited to 18.


I wish they would consider changing the substitution rules for league games to match college rules.


----------

